# Tiny bumps on goats' noses.



## cmjust0 (Dec 23, 2009)

And, no, it's not soremouth.  We'll just get that out of the way right off the bat.  I know what soremouth looks like, and this ain't it.  

So, we noticed the other day that one of our does had a couple of bumps on her nose..  Like, right at the outside corners of her nostrils.  They're dry bumps...no ooziness or anything like that.  She's been congested lately, but it seems nasal..  No discharge to speak of, in any color or consistency.  She's on feed, acts normally...seems fine overall.  I chalked it up to dusty hay.  

Well now my wife said the buck's got a few bumps on his nose, too..  He's fine otherwise.  Not even any congestion from him.  I haven't seen the bumps to know exactly what they look like yet, but she said they're just a few little bumps on his nose that looked sorta like the ones on the doe.  She said she's just figure he was scratching it on stuff if it weren't for the doe having a few bumps, too.

So, she went and looked at the doe again to compare...and apparently now she has _more_ bumps!  



The doe is actually prone to dermatitis..  The buck?  Well, we haven't seen any problems from him at all.  Frankly, the two things could be totally unrelated...we dunno.

I just wanted to see if anybody here had ever run across something similar..  Everything I try to look up on 'goat bump nose' or whatever on google screams "SOREMOUTH!" at me and, like I said, this for sure isn't soremouth.

Any ideas?


----------



## helmstead (Dec 23, 2009)

zinc or selenium - check the area around the eyes, backs of legs, inside of hind legs, inside of ears, and anus, see if there are some there, too.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Dec 24, 2009)

pictures?  I agree with Kate, could be some mineral deficiency.. or I was thinking how stemmy or "sharp" is the hay you are feeding.. I have had a few times some really stemmy hay (some of those queen anne's lace stems) that has been really sharp.. hurt myself reaching into bales or separating flakes.. could be that maybe.. small scratches/bumps..


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 24, 2009)

no clue on this one, never had bumpy nose problem


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 4, 2010)

The doe got Bo-Se not terribly long ago, but this particular doe....I wouldn't doubt she needs it again.  This particular doe's mama has been dosed with COWP twice and eats a really high quality mineral with the rest of them, yet I noticed over the holidays that she's getting pretty red-legged again.  The mama's condition is good...finally...she's just prone to mineral issues.  Pretty sure she's passed that weird mineral thing on to her daughter, too.

The buck, on the other hand, definitely needs Bo-Se.  I just gotta catch his sorry ass first.  That's going to be even more difficult now as he somehow managed to remove his collar and put it around his pen mate's neck Saturday.  

Yeah, you read that right.  I came out and went...wait a minute...didn't we put that on...???.....what the...how the...??!?!

Danged goats..


----------

